

BP prepares for 'Top Kill' procedure to contain oil spill - mawhidby
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/26/us/26spill.html?hp=&pagewanted=all

======
ra88it
Anybody know what the "heavy drilling fluids" are composed of?

~~~
Keyframe
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drilling_fluid>

I'm more interested in how exactly can the density/gravity work against
pressure, as I assume this works. So, they will pump in the fluid into a
gushing stream against it's own pressure...? Shouldn't that cement pump after
it work really fast or something? I don't see how fluid itself can stop the
pressure from gushing out everything, and possibly damaging the equipment
further. Then again, I'm no expert on any of that.

~~~
jacquesm
I think most of the experts are just as clueless at this stage as most of the
armchair oil tycoons so you're in good company there.

Let's hope not _all_ of them are and that this will work or that they find
something else that works real soon.

